# Your Favorite Snowboarder



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Mine would have to be Travis White.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Danny Kass


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

i love a few of the ladies... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

not shaun white. 

Jussi, cuz I have his board


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> not shaun white.
> 
> Jussi, cuz I have his board


how do you like the jussi?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry just noticed isnt Travis Rice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

megladan said:


> i love a few of the ladies... :thumbsup:



tara dakides. wooohooohoo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Andreas Wiig (spelling?) in general, but I love Eddie Wall as well.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hana Beaman..HOT!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

she's alright anne-marxer flores is nicer


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Gretchen Bleiler


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my missus

she's sexy sideways; the best chairlift companion; always carries water; saves me from stupid descents and knows how to rub on the bengay!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

id have to say scotty arnold


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Bjorn Leines, Gigi Ruff

Women wise Gretchen Bleiler = hot


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Bjorn Leines and JP Walker


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

heikki sorsa or travis kennedy:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Travis Parker 
not really because of skill but just based on personality 
and I dont like shaun whiteeeeee


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Terje & Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Travis Parker, because he'd be a blast to chill with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I like watching Nate Holland... Dude never needs the holeshot but dominates in the technical aspects of Boarder-X. Other than that I like watching Terje and Antti Autti
Oh and Gretchen Bleiler is never hard to look at, very nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

heikki sorsa


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

devun walsh just cause he is such a weird guy, lol. freaking awesome at boarding, but weird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone who loves boarding and enjoys themselves whether it's ice or pow, rain or shine, mountain or molehill, etc. Anyone who likes to challenge themselves and throw down not to impress others, but to impress themselves. Anyone who understands why I can't stop smiling when I'm on my board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Not very original but Shaun White. I've looked up to him since I was just a youngin. Plus I think that he makes the sickest gear.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh said:


> Not very original but Shaun White. I've looked up to him since I was just a youngin. Plus I think that he makes the sickest gear.


Really? :laugh: I'm sorry, but he is just about to become the next male carrot top version of Brittney Spears.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

plus, um, doesn't burton make the gear, not him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

there are too many good riders out there to pick just one. devun walsh, peter line, jamie lynn, todd richards, andrew hardingham, hampus mossesen(sp?) i could keep going.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

definitely travis rice. that double back rodeo 10 he threw at winter x was nasty. he's an amazing backcountry rider, and anyone who comes out with their own boarding film gets mad props in my book. can't wait for that's it, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

TNT said:


> Anyone who loves boarding and enjoys themselves whether it's ice or pow, rain or shine, mountain or molehill, etc. Anyone who likes to challenge themselves and throw down not to impress others, but to impress themselves. Anyone who understands why I can't stop smiling when I'm on my board.


thats where its at..you can be out there riding a plastic edged snowboard, as long as you have a smile on your face, feelin' free, you're a favorite snowboarder of mine...


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

jim rippey


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr.Right, by whatever do you mean?
Frank, he designs it but Burton makes it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Really? :laugh: I'm sorry, but he is just about to become the next male carrot top version of Brittney Spears.


he can rip but thats definitely true


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh said:


> Mr.Right, by whatever do you mean?
> Frank, he designs it but Burton makes it.


I mean that being he is 21 years old (or so right?) I find it kind of sad that he's just now pulling pranks that I was pulling when I was 14 years old (fire extinguishers etc.). Who knows how much pent up energy is going to start rearing it's ugly head as new riders enter the circuit and start dominating him. He'll have plenty of money to be a fuck up and a lot of catching up to do. He didn't get to have all that much of a childhood, even as early as his snowboard career started he didn't get to do it at his own pace, he was pushed by his parents and by the Big Beezer (Burton). I could be totally wrong but if he's like every other child star.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Dude, Devun Walsh and Tadashi Fuse all the way!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Tadashi for sure. 

and Travis Rice


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Agreed to Tadashi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Ryoh Aono gotta be my pick


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

im gonna with a guy from Japan named Kazu. I saw him on fuel tv. Dang, amazing


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

this is my favourite 
personal hero 
YouTube - Snowboarding with Banana Man
the guy can't snowboard but i love his custome


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

if this threads being brought back to life, ill throw my opinion in:

1. Shaun White will admit that he sucks in the backcountry and hes not a great all around rider. Hes the product of being a straight contest junkie. In the community project tavis rice straight eats him alive.

2. My top riders- Travis rice, Bjorn Leines, Danny Kass, Terje H, Pat Moore, Jeremy Jones.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Andreas fa sho' and Leanne Pelosi


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Andreas Wiig (spelling?) in general, but I love Eddie Wall as well.


These two are at the top of my list.

And as far as interviews go, Shaun White. He has an awesome personality on camera.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Lago and T.Rice


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Nico Muller
T Rice
Eddie Wall
Chad otterstrom


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

1 Danny Davis- he's a cool guy who lived 15 minutes away from where I was born and used to live.
2 Andreas Wiig cuz he's a beast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Markku Koski, I mean cmon this guy was the first to drop a 1440 in competition.
Also his segment in Child Support is my favorite segment ever.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

falconis said:


> this is my favourite
> personal hero
> YouTube - Snowboarding with Banana Man
> the guy can't snowboard but i love his custome


omg. loved the scene of him pumping iron...

personally id go for gretchen bleiler!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

and travis rice for sure.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh jesus this is an impossible task there really are just so many awesome riders out there.
Travis Rice
Eddie wall
Nico Muller
Terje
I can't believe no one mention Craig Kelly
Both of the Jeremy Jones
Peter Line
this list can go on forever its hard to choosea favorite because new riders are coming out everyyear and throwing down ridiculous stuff and push the progression of the sport so much further all the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

JP Walker and Terje Haakonsen


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

There is two Jeremy Jones?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Lauri Heiskari!
Devun Walsh
Bjorn Liens
JP Walker
Lucas Magoon
Mark Lando
Simon Chamberlain
Pat Moore

and the list goes on and on


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

TigerWolf said:


> There is two Jeremy Jones?


yup there is one who rides the most crazy back country ever and then freestyle Jeremy Jones the one sponsered by burton and the other by rosignal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

SublimE said:


> yup there is one who rides the most crazy back country ever and then freestyle Jeremy Jones the one sponsered by burton and the other by rosignal.


WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!


im definitely more of a fan of rails and park films and riding, but back country jeremy jones is one of the sickest snowboarders around. there his first hand on hulu.com watch it if your interested in that, and be amazed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Marco Grillic
Gigi Ruff
Travis Rice
Mark Lando
Danny Kass
Terje

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Edit: forgot Andreas


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Lucas Magoon (If you hate fuck your face)
Joe Sexton
Backcountry Jeremy Jones
L.N.P.
theres so many good riders but if i narrowed it down to a few of my favorites these would be them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

no one in here said Lauri Heiskari!!! hes the shit!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd have to say: Travis Rice, JP Walker, Jeremy Jones, Terje, Peter Line, Bjorn Leines, Devun Walsh, Kass, Wiig, Tara Dakides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

My favorite rider is ME


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

hotsauceaddict said:


> My favorite rider is ME


:thumbsup: props to ya. Everyone should have high self respect of themselves (not ego) and with the highs and lows believe in themselves to do better all the while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

... but Terje is fuckin' awesome tho...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

i just watched a bunch of lucas magoon... he is so fucking good i dont know how anyone can hate on him.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> i just watched a bunch of lucas magoon... he is so fucking good i dont know how anyone can hate on him.


Jealousy? There will always be haters, is why no one hardly mentions Shaun White's name anymore even though he's been the contest machine for years now winning all over, people who have nothing better to do start to resent and hate on success. Anytime you get famous, you're gonna get people that don't like ya for whatever reasons, inevitable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Terje Håkonsen for shizzy.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Having just watched "That's It, That's All" this past weekend, have to give some major props to T. Rice. Dig Pat Moore's over all attitude and must always give love to the older rippers, Richards, Line and the late, great Kelly. As far as Shaun White, respect what the kid can do because I sure as hell can't spin that many times but not a fan of his style. Wouldn't mind one of those paychecks though!!


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

I could never possibly say which one is my favorite, but I guess I can relate to Jussi Oksanen the most. But here they are in no particular order.

Jussi Oksanen
Heikki Sorsa
JP Walker
Jeremy Jones (both)
Nicholas Muller
Josh Dirksen
DCP
Andreas Wiig


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

JP Walker
Torstein Horgmo
Simon Chamberlain
Travis Rice


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm obsessed with Shaun White and I don't care what anyone says. He brought a lot of people to our sport including me. Watch a video of him at 11 years old if you think he isn't good.

Others I like:

Terje

Danny Kass

Kevin Pierce

Hannah Teter: girl has more balls than me


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

All the snowboarders out there that are better than me. I see them and just tell myself to get better; I guess they're sort of my motivation.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Overall I'd have to say big mountain Jeremy Jones. 

Runners up:

Mikey LeBlanc
Marie-France Roy
JP Walker
Travis Rice
Terje


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

antti autti since i'm somewhat finnish and he's killer


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Travis Rice and Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

TJ Schneider, because of what he does for the snowboarding community with The Snowboard Realms. i could care less about the big name guys who are just out there for the fame.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kyouness said:


> TJ Schneider, because of what he does for the snowboarding community with The Snowboard Realms. i could care less about the big name guys who are just out there for the fame.


How do you know those guys are out for fame? Have you hung out with them? You shouldn't make judgment calls on people you never met based purely on media. Media can bend the truth any which way. Are you telling me that if you had the opportunity to make millions and star in your own video games you would turn it down?

I'm not trying to be harsh, but I just think it is silly when people hate others based off of silly assumptions. No matter their ego or fame, all pro snowboarders do something for the sport whether or not they mean to. They create fans which in turn creates more snowboarders. That means more buddies to ride with :thumbsup:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> Markku Koski, I mean cmon this guy was the first to drop a 1440 in competition.
> Also his segment in Child Support is my favorite segment ever.


Actually Chaz Guldemond hit the first 1440 in competition in 2008 at the Honda Sessions in Vail(check it on youtube, its ridiculous!)

Besides that, you're crazy if you don't love *Shawn White*, he has given more to this sport than just about anyone, and constantly is improving and upping the ante for comps(Back to back double cork 1080s in the pipe at the New Zealand Open, SIIIICCCK!)
-*Mason Aguirre* is doooope, his style is so fresh, and he goes huge
-*Lucas Magoon* just dances on rails, his "Firsthand" that you can watch on Hulu makes him look like an idiot and a wannabe gangster:laugh:, but hes really a nice guy, and undeniably one of the best jibbers there is.
-*T Rice*. Come on, we all saw That's It That's All. We all had our jaws on the floor the whole way through.
*Gretchen Bleiler* and *Torah Bright*-Yes, they are both great riders, but more importantly, they're both SOOOO Sexy 
But I also gotta agree, my fav snowboarder is *ME*


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Leo said:


> How do you know those guys are out for fame? Have you hung out with them? You shouldn't make judgment calls on people you never met based purely on media. Media can bend the truth any which way. Are you telling me that if you had the opportunity to make millions and star in your own video games you would turn it down?
> 
> I'm not trying to be harsh, but I just think it is silly when people hate others based off of silly assumptions. No matter their ego or fame, all pro snowboarders do something for the sport whether or not they mean to. They create fans which in turn creates more snowboarders. That means more buddies to ride with :thumbsup:


tell me, how often is Travis Rice or Shawn White going out there and doing stuff for snowboarding that doesn't involve them either making money or gaining media exposure? sorry, but i don't call that "doing something for the sport." that's more like, "doing something for themselves."

sure they can rip, and i'm glad you're a fan of theirs. doesn't mean i have to respect them as fellow riders, and doesn't mean i have to be a fan of theirs too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not telling you to be a fan. Respect yes. But you didn't answer my question yet. Where do you come up with your assumptions? Have you met them? Do you know everything they do in their spare time? Those guys could be donating to charities and teaching kids how to board for all you know. All you see is their fame and the money that they make. Just seems more like jealousy in that case.

Edit: You also didn't answer my other question. Would you turn down the money if given the chance? We're talking multi millions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'm not telling you to be a fan. Respect yes. But you didn't answer my question yet. Where do you come up with your assumptions? Have you met them? Do you know everything they do in their spare time? Those guys could be donating to charities and teaching kids how to board for all you know. All you see is their fame and the money that they make. Just seems more like jealousy in that case.


jealousy? lol no. dunno how you could possibly come to that conclusion, seeing how it's pretty much a given that none of us could barely even scratch the surface of the type of skill that most pro riders have. a lot of pro riders have called out the likes of T.Rice and J.Jones for being too competition oriented and forgetting the "fun" aspect of snowboarding. obviously i wouldn't know exactly what they do on their spare time, nor do i really care. and no, i do not need to respect them. likewise, can you seriously tell me that Rice and White go out and give back to the community on their own free time and not with the media following them around to make them look good? afaik, Rice is busy preparing for more comps while White is playing around in his personal superpipe. what i do respect are the riders that go out of their way to give back to the community.

like i said, it's great you're a fan of theirs and all, but accept that not everyone wants in on the bandwagons that are Travis Rice and Shawn White.

as for your question, no, i wouldn't turn down the money. what kind of question is that? does that justify a reason for liking them? because they simply can't turn down the money? lol... if that's the case, i'll go ahead and sign up to be a fan of every single big star out there. -_-


----------



## stk525 (Oct 11, 2009)

Travis Rice for sure, but a new favourite is definately Torstein Horgmo. After I saw his part in Black Winter he jumped WAAAAYY up the charts. Seb Toots is up there now too because, while I think I am a pretty good rider, he reminds me that there are guys younger than me killing it and that keeps me humble and focused on getting better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

for the record, Leo, i find Stepchild and Isenseven movies to be FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better, FAAAAAAAAAAAAR more entertaining, and FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR more exhilirating than "That's It That's All". you gonna knock me for that too?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kyouness said:


> jealousy? lol no. dunno how you could possibly come to that conclusion, seeing how it's pretty much a given that none of us could barely even scratch the surface of the type of skill that most pro riders have. a lot of pro riders have called out the likes of T.Rice and J.Jones for being too competition oriented and forgetting the "fun" aspect of snowboarding. obviously i wouldn't know exactly what they do on their spare time, nor do i really care. and no, i do not need to respect them. likewise, can you seriously tell me that Rice and White go out and give back to the community on their own free time and not with the media following them around to make them look good? afaik, Rice is busy preparing for more comps while White is playing around in his personal superpipe. what i do respect are the riders that go out of their way to give back to the community.
> 
> like i said, it's great you're a fan of theirs and all, but accept that not everyone wants in on the bandwagons that are Travis Rice and Shawn White.
> 
> as for your question, no, i wouldn't turn down the money. what kind of question is that? does that justify a reason for liking them? because they simply can't turn down the money? lol... if that's the case, i'll go ahead and sign up to be a fan of every single big star out there. -_-


Again, I never once said you should be fan. And I didn't mean to say you have to respect them. I was saying you should respect them for what they do. I am not a fan of Tom Cruise, but I respect his acting skills.

And no, I can't tell you that these people do charities on their spare time which is my exact point. I also didn't say you were jealous. I said it seems like it based on your assumptions and comments. That is the vibe that you are giving out by coming into threads like this and basically bashing some of the pros just because you have some personal agenda against them. This thread was meant for people to share their favorite riders. You did that, but you also made a pretty condescending statement about riders out for fame. By making that comment, you are basically insulting those of us who are fans of theirs. Make comments like that and expect a rebuttal.

I'm not trying to fight you, I just want to know what your reasoning is and so far you have not done a very good job on explaining your reasons. I'm sure you would have done the same to me if I trashed a rider that you favor for no apparent reason.

By the way, Shaun is practicing with his personal super pipe and foam pit to practice for the upcoming Olympics. Again, don't deny you wouldn't do the same if given the opportunity to have a pipe and partake in the Olympics.

I asked the question about money because by you saying you would, you become a hypocrite which breaks down your reasons for disliking these pros. You can't control which aspect of your life the media portrays when you are in the limelight.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kyouness said:


> for the record, Leo, i find Stepchild and Isenseven movies to be FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR better, FAAAAAAAAAAAAR more entertaining, and FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR more exhilirating than "That's It That's All". you gonna knock me for that too?


I didn't knock you for anything. You got really defensive. Sorry, I like calling people out when they make uncalled for comments. I don't care if you like Shaun White or Travis Rice bro. What I do care about is you coming in here and making a statement like "I don't like big name riders who are in it for the fame." You are basically calling me and every other fan out with that statement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

it's not hypocrisy to claim that i would accept the money. there is a limit, though, on what i would do for that money. if it meant taking the "fun" out of snowboarding and turning it into a "job," then no i would not accept it. when a sport turns into a job, it no longer becomes enjoyable for the same reasons it was enjoyable before. this is why i like riders like TJ, because they emphasize enjoyment first, everything else after. it's a mindset i can agree with, and that i can and will respect.

now, take That's It That's All. those lines and drops they're doing look absolutely amazing, and it's probably an incredible thrill and experience riding them. but, how much do they make you feel like you're right there with them as opposed to merely being an audience? i'm all about the personal experience, and movies like that just don't have it outside of the "WOW" factor.

Isenseven, Stepchild, First Kiss, and other lighter movies (usually jib-oriented, but that's not really a determining factor) just look like they're having a blast. mostly ignoring trying to look good for the camera outside of their regular steeze, and just having fun.

look at Travis Parker, another one of my favorite riders. the guy's just likeable. period. he's got his own kind of steeze without trying too hard, and it makes it so much fun to watch.

hence why i say i could care less about the big names. their style just doesn't do it for me. i mean, cool, you can drop a massive chute or go off a crazy jump... but how much of that is just for the experience and how much is it is just to look good for their movie part?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Back on track here:

Terje
Jeremy Jones (BM)
Travis Rice
Shaun White
Mark Landvik
Scott Stevens


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> tell me, how often is Travis Rice or Shawn White going out there and doing stuff for snowboarding that doesn't involve them either making money or gaining media exposure? sorry, but i don't call that "doing something for the sport." that's more like, "doing something for themselves."
> 
> sure they can rip, and i'm glad you're a fan of theirs. doesn't mean i have to respect them as fellow riders, and doesn't mean i have to be a fan of theirs too.


Shaun and Travis getting the exposure they do helps our sport, genius. Exposure leads to Media involvement which leads to advertising dollars spent(helping riders)+snowboarding being in the general public spotlight= More people interested in the sport, more people learning and continuing to ride, so more money comes in to every aspect of the sport. Companies sell more product, so they are able to create more jobs and spend more money developing product for us, resorts sell more tickets so they are able to stay in business amidst rising costs, and the list goes on and on. 

*You have a very simplistic view of the world if you think guys like Shaun White and Travis Rice do not help the sport, and all of us riders. You don't have to like or even respect them; I'm sure they don't give a damn what you think anyway, but the rest of us who have a more "macro" view of the issue praise these guys as not only accomplished and amazing athletes, but heroes who do their part to keep snowboarding thriving*


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Shaun and Travis getting the exposure they do helps our sport, genius. Exposure leads to Media involvement which leads to advertising dollars spent(helping riders)+snowboarding being in the general public spotlight= More people interested in the sport, more people learning and continuing to ride, so more money comes in to every aspect of the sport. Companies sell more product, so they are able to create more jobs and spend more money developing product for us, resorts sell more tickets so they are able to stay in business amidst rising costs, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> *You have a very simplistic view of the world if you think guys like Shaun White and Travis Rice do not help the sport, and all of us riders. You don't have to like or even respect them; I'm sure they don't give a damn what you think anyway, but the rest of us who have a more "macro" view of the issue praise these guys as not only accomplished and amazing athletes, but heroes who do their part to keep snowboarding thriving*


here's where you're wrong. i fully acknowledge the bigger companies bringing money into the resorts by getting people interested in the sport. i'm not knocking them for that, genius. i'm obviously speaking from a different perspective. i'm no idiot. i know full well what exposure does for the sport, so sorry to burst your bubble. the question was "who is your favorite rider," not "who do you think influenced the sport the most."

so before you get on my ass about not liking the same riders you do, i'd like for you to look up the definition of "opinion." yes, everyone has one. that being said, i don't have to like or respect the riders who made the sport what it is, because frankly, skiers have done the same thing for the resorts we ride with the same amount of time and money invested into marketing, and a lot of snowboarders don't even like skiers. i actually preferred it when snowboarding was an actual sport before it turned into a fashion show and who had the richest parents to grab them the latest gear.

what i do respect are the riders out there who just want to have fun, and still make it look fun when you watch them as opposed to just making it look like the "cool thing to do." you're basically telling me to ride Burton boards because of what the company's done for the sport, regardless of whether there are other better brands out there that follow my style much better. yeah, that's a great idea. let's all ride Burton!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

stupid argument.

my favs.

Sexton








trav








my fav boardin lady for obv reasons


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Sexton is great. I've ridden with him and Simon up at bear and those two kill the whole mountain. Everything is a jib to them, it's crazy.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> TJ Schneider, because of what he does for the snowboarding community with The Snowboard Realms. i could care less about the big name guys who are just out there for the fame.


Just curious what big name guys do you know and get to ride with?

That may be your opinion, and I respect the TJ Schneider opinion, but the big name guy statement is just stupid. Having known and ridden with quite few big name guys, NOT one of them did it for the fame. For Shaun, used to know him and his family and they have always loved this sport. he didn't do it for fame 15 years ago and he's not doing it for fame now. Just because his sponsors push him, has nothing to do with him. A few other big names I've known or ridden with over time Brushie, Terje, Noah Salasnek, Damien Sanders, Shawn Farmer and pretty much all the early Bear Mtn / Snow Summit guys. Not one of those guys did it for the fame.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

i've ridden with all the Bear Mtn guys. i know TJ's called out some people, namely Jeremy Jones, and Nima's said some people take the sport way too seriously.

that aside, i think it's pretty funny some people are taking my statement so personally. that bit about Shaun's family is already painfully obvious. i mean, c'mon, they basically raised him to snowboard. i just choose not to worship a guy that everyone else seems to worship when there are riders out there who are just as good as he is but don't get nearly as much credit.

as far as the topic goes:

Travis Parker
YouTube - travis parker style

TJ Schneider
YouTube - The Snowboard Realms Season 3 Episode 1 Opening Day at Mt. Baker

Isenseven
YouTube - Isenseven - Idiots

tell me you don't see a trend as to what type of riding i enjoy and what type of riders i like to watch.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> I mean that being he is 21 years old (or so right?) I find it kind of sad that he's just now pulling pranks that I was pulling when I was 14 years old (fire extinguishers etc.). Who knows how much pent up energy is going to start rearing it's ugly head as new riders enter the circuit and start dominating him. He'll have plenty of money to be a fuck up and a lot of catching up to do. He didn't get to have all that much of a childhood, even as early as his snowboard career started he didn't get to do it at his own pace, he was pushed by his parents and by the Big Beezer (Burton). I could be totally wrong but if he's like every other child star.....


I think you're a good bit wrong. I remember sitting on the chair with a few roommates playing 720 and Shaun bouncing off the couch trying to jump over us on the chairs. When he'd miss he'd knock us out of the chair and was having the time of his life. He was 8 at the time. The next morning he'd be the first one on the mountain with his brother. Was actually a cool kid, just a little hyper.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> i've ridden with all the Bear Mtn guys. i know TJ's called out some people, namely Jeremy Jones, and Nima's said some people take the sport way too seriously.
> 
> that aside, i think it's pretty funny some people are taking my statement so personally. that bit about Shaun's family is already painfully obvious. i mean, c'mon, they basically raised him to snowboard. i just choose not to worship a guy that everyone else seems to worship when there are riders out there who are just as good as he is but don't get nearly as much credit.
> 
> ...



To be honest I don't know any of the current Bear guys and probably never will. I stayed on Summit Blvd for 2 winters in 95 & 96 and I used to crash on a bunch of couches for some notable guys when I went up there. Haven't been up to Bear since '97. I don't know anything about people calling people out and could care less honestly (not a dig at you at all). Shaun & his family used crash in the condo on the weekends and there were some pro's who never got the coverage he did back then & were very respectful of him. I guess I don't get the hate. His parents gave up a lot for a dream of their child doing something he loved. The whole family rode and loved it, his brother and sister were as excited to get up everyday and ride as he was. I can see how people would be down on Shaun but he's deserved and earned everything he's got. 

As for taking the sport seriously, is So Cal still the king of the pro-brah's? I'm not saying anything about you at all, I ran a shop in San Diego for years and the attitude on the mountain and in the water is why I left. It was always a cool guy contest and not about having fun and that sucked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

ima have to say Danny Kass, torstein horgmo among 1 or 2 others including Shaun White

because idk why people dont like White he is amazing...oh i get its because he is amazing and realy famous and takes advantage of that to gain poularity and wealth...well im willing to look past that because he is insanley talanted and until you can show me a video that reveals the wires and harness allowing him to do those tricks i will continue to follow him


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Dave Downing
Tarquin Robbins
Gilligan Yoder
Shawn Farmer
Terje
Damien Sanders
Nate Cole
Matt Donahue
Roan Rogers

Can you tell I'm old?


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

my fav boardin lady for obv reasons







[/QUOTE]


I think I said "Oh man..." at least 6 or 7 times after seeing this. Who is that? That might be the hottest thing ive seen, seriously, in the last year. Oh yeah, and if she's your girlfriend, I dont recommend posting another picture of her on here again. If she's not, then please post more if you can!!!!!! Danm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

mallrat said:


> To be honest I don't know any of the current Bear guys and probably never will. I stayed on Summit Blvd for 2 winters in 95 & 96 and I used to crash on a bunch of couches for some notable guys when I went up there. Haven't been up to Bear since '97. I don't know anything about people calling people out and could care less honestly (not a dig at you at all). Shaun & his family used crash in the condo on the weekends and there were some pro's who never got the coverage he did back then & were very respectful of him. I guess I don't get the hate. His parents gave up a lot for a dream of their child doing something he loved. The whole family rode and loved it, his brother and sister were as excited to get up everyday and ride as he was. I can see how people would be down on Shaun but he's deserved and earned everything he's got.
> 
> As for taking the sport seriously, is So Cal still the king of the pro-brah's? I'm not saying anything about you at all, I ran a shop in San Diego for years and the attitude on the mountain and in the water is why I left. It was always a cool guy contest and not about having fun and that sucked.


yeah, SoCal's still got that attitude. it's pretty annoying. those types of guys have no business being on the hill, tbh. i guess my bitterness toward the elitist group is due to that, but eh whatever. i ride to have fun, and like i've said before, the riders that appeal to me the most are the ones who put an emphasis on fun instead of trying to look good on camera. it's nice to see a pro fall every now and then just to remind you that it happens, but they're smiling when they get back up. going big is one thing... but if that's all you have to show then it starts to look less fun as things like those are usually left to a select few. probably not us existing riders who have an idea of what it's like to go that big, but if i had to convince someone into getting into snowboarding, i'd show him TJ Schneider over Travis Rice.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a bit of Shaun White history. His parents never pushed him to board. He actually started out skiing and saw his brother boarding. He wanted to do what his bro was doing and the rest is history. Another cool fact, he was born with a heart condition. Another reason why I give the dude major props. Fought through that shit for the LOVE of snowboarding.

By the way, you can't compare Hollywood child stars to child athletes. Kobe turned out fine (except the whole cheating shit). LeBron is still going strong. I'm sure there are many more examples (I don't follow many sports). Kevin Pierce too actually. If anything, I fear Shaun White will start getting obsessed with backcountry more and more. Fear because dude is kind of wreckless.

Just because these competition snowboarders always enter contests, does not automatically mean they don't love the sport and want it to progress. Quite the contrary. These athletes are pushing the limits of competition tricks. They do it for the love of competitive snowboarding.

I forgot another rider I like. Andreas Wig. Oh, and Gretchen Bleiler. I also equally love all of the dope "no-name" boarders that I see on YouTube like Ryan Napton <---- I want to butter like this dude very badly


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

like i said, i could care less about the big names, so i've got no need for Shaun's history. i'm not downplaying them, and i know they're good. i'm merely stating that their type of riding doesn't interest me. i don't get what part of that you guys don't understand. i also didn't name anyone in my initial post, and suddenly people get up in arms over Rice and White like i'm somehow attacking them. i wasn't aware that those two are the only big names in snowboarding. 

there are riders out there who just make the sport look so damn serious. i've actually invited some people to go snowboarding with me, and some of their replies were "snowboarding looks cool but it's too crazy for me." their exposure to snowboarding was limited to watching pros go big in the backcountry when they walk into the local boardshop. however, when i showed them videos that shows things other than making perfect landings off 90' gaps - like Scotty Stevens catching an edge in a pile of pow and eating it, then getting up laughing his ass off - and actually showed the fun and goofy human side of the sport, they were more inclined to try it out.

again, this is why i prefer riders like TJ, T.Parker, etc. they never forget to add that human aspect into their videos. it makes them much more fun to watch, and i'd imagine they'd be fun as hell to hang out with.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i personally love the helgasons.
halldor's style is amazing imo and i love how they push eachother so much.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Johno Verity
A good rider and a hilaraious guy.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Jacko_390srock said:


> my fav boardin lady for obv reasons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH, BRO. I LOVE FAPPING TO 14 YEAR OLD GIRLS TOO.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

bakesale said:


> FUCK YEAH, BRO. I LOVE FAPPING TO 14 YEAR OLD GIRLS TOO.


I thought she looked like she was 16 or 17 when I saw it. But yeah, Im no peto.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Jacko_390srock said:


> I thought she looked like she was 16 or 17 when I saw it. But yeah, Im no peto.


If you were a Pedo like me you'd know she is probably 14.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

gonad man - Jeremy Jones.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Torstein Horgmo - he's so loose in the park, and his part in Black Winter was awesome!
there are many more, but horgmo tops my list.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bakesale said:


> If you were a Pedo like me you'd know she is probably 14.


She's 21.
:cheeky4:


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> She's 21.
> :cheeky4:


+1 for you illegal. My estimations seem to be correct here. I would tap that for sure (if she REALLY is 21....)


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> +1 for you illegal. My estimations seem to be correct here. I would tap that for sure (if she REALLY is 21....)


Ok dude honestly enough talk about this chick; Yes the "snowboard chick w/ her booty hangin out" look is cute, but this girl is like a 6 at best. I hate to be rude, but really guys?! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kyouness said:


> like i said, i could care less about the big names, so i've got no need for Shaun's history.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I could have sworn you said that Shaun White's parents shoved snowboarding down his throat.



kyouness said:


> they never forget to add that human aspect into their videos. it makes them much more fun to watch, and i'd imagine they'd be fun as hell to hang out with.


Shaun White: The Ultimate Ride

I know you will probably shrug it off because you rather judge than actually watch shit about the people you are judging, but I suggested it anyways. It's him in Japan for backcountry with a group of great riders. He falls, they fall, they all laugh. Actually, there is more dialogue than actual riding. Him talking about why he does what he does. Others talking about him as a person versus the competitor.

Again, nobody is forcing you to like him or other "big name" riders. Why did we bring their name up when you didn't directly do so? Because you are very obviously referring to riders like White and Rice. Let's do car references to go with this forum's theme. I can make a comment like, "people who drive American Muscle cars with a retarded horse name are posers" and you'll know exactly what I am talking about even though I didn't say directly.

Why is everyone getting on your case? You asked for it, that's why. What the eff do you expect when you go into a thread about people's favorite rider and bash "big name competition riders?"

I'm not going to walk into a fucking Catholic church (I cursed because I thought it proper for the theme) and say "I don't like big-name religions that do nothing for the human race" without expecting any type of backlash. Just saying...:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

90 percent of the people who hate "big name" riders are just a bunch of haters honestly.
Shaun White isn't my favorite rider. But im not gonna talk shit on him. People are just opinionated assholes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I could have sworn you said that Shaun White's parents shoved snowboarding down his throat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. way to put words into my mouth. i said Shaun's parents practically raised him to snowboard. raising him to snowboard != forcing him to snowboard. you're riding Shaun's c*ck so hard that you're crying about anything that even remotely refers to him. please. i bet you wear his boots, ride his board, wear the White Collection clothes, and sport his Oakleys too.

you're an idiot for thinking the snowboarding world revolves around Shaun and that any comment made about big riders have anything to do with him. get over yourself. Terje's a much bigger rider than he is. Shaun may be the most marketed, but he's far from being the only big name in snowboarding. the sooner you get that, the sooner you can get off my nuts.

your car reference just screams failure. there is only one American muscle car named after a horse. all this tells me is that you think Shaun's the only big name snowboarder in the sport. LOL.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, now you are resorting to name-calling. Nice way to end things. Prime example of your character in my opinion. I did say I might be wrong about what you said as I didn't want to fish out the exact words. My car reference still works by the way. I used Shaun as an example, he isn't the only one I am talking about. I never said he is the only big name out there. You said "big-name riders" which includes Shaun White and Travis Rice. I use Shaun White as my reference points because I know more about that guy than I do Travis or Kevin Pierce. It's no big secret that I have all his gear down to the boots and goggles. I have admitted it all over these forums. So what? I like the way his shit fits and looks. If I am going to buy Oakley Asian fit goggles, why not get the signature series of the rider I like.

Putting words in your mouth? You put words in mine. Please quote where I said "snowboarding revolves around Shaun White". I have already acknowledged Terje and I personally think he is a backcountry God.

I respect all types of riders and hate on no-one. That's just me though. Even if I did hate a rider, you're not going to see me go into a thread about people's favorite rider to bag on them.

You have your opinions too and I respect that. No need to get that personal and attack me. Again, you could have just come in to name your favorite riders and that's it. Instead, you named them and then made a very condescending remark towards other riders that people like. I like to call people out for remarks like that so I can gain an understanding of why those types of remarks come about.

I understand, you like to "fight the machine". I'll end my part with an apology as I did not intend for this to go that far. I'm sure we'd have a hell of a time on the slopes together with a bunch of our friends in real life. In the end, you and I still love this sport whether or not we agree on which riders are worth respecting. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

again, i didn't name anyone. YOU guys named people and i shared my thoughts about those riders. i initially said the big names who have that mentality. obviously not all big names have the same elitist mentality. then you mention Shaun and Travis needing credit for bringing people to the resorts. ok. how come 99% of snowboarders don't give skiers credit for contributing to the same resort and instead think that the only ones who do are the snowboarding crowd? besides, couldn't the same be said for the rest of the pros out there who work hard to do what they do? but why are we singling Shaun and Travis out? who the hell cares about just them? they didn't make the damn sport, and the sport sure as hell won't die if they decided to retire. i'm saying not everyone is required to care about either of them as riders. why is that bad? we all have our styles that we like.

you're selectively reading my post and getting all defensive. i'm a Shaun White hater just because i'm not a fan of his work. LOL. yeah, i guess i'm not allowed to think there are many better riders out there than he is.

i, too, am done with this argument. i didn't think it would snowball into this and my initial post was not to offend anyone. it was an opinion, and yes, i am an opinionated asshole. :cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If this were real life, I'd just say let's do some shots and ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> If this were real life, I'd just say let's do some shots and ride.


QFT. glad we could agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

sooo back to the actual topic

mine are Jeremy Jones (burton sponsered one :thumbsup: ) and from what I have seen of Stevie Bell I really like his style


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

mistersir said:


> sooo back to the actual topic
> 
> mine are Jeremy Jones (burton sponsered one :thumbsup: ) and from what I have seen of Stevie Bell I really like his style


yeah dude i watched stevie bell last week on youtube. had never heard of him, but i really likes his style of riding too. apparently he catches shit because people say he's only sponsored cause he's black. he could cover his face with a bandana, and he'd still be a sick ass rider regardless of skin color. but black dudes always have that super smooth style on rails IMO


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

So far....

Terje.

He makes snowboarding look godly....well, even more so godly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

favorite style- between Eero and Simon
favorite freerider- Devun
favorite overall- JP
and Terje is pretty awesome
honorable mentions:
Wiig
Chotterstrom
JJ, and JJ
Kass (guy won olympic gold and he was HI. that's cool man.)
Hampus
Eddie Wall


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> favorite style- between Eero and Simon
> favorite freerider- Devun
> favorite overall- JP
> and Terje is pretty awesome
> ...


Favorite overall: JP. are you talking about solberg or walker?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> Favorite overall: JP. are you talking about solberg or walker?


if you had to guess which one would you think? :laugh:

walker of course, though solberg deserves props as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine would have to be Travis Rice, Jake Blauvelt, and Stevie Bell...and top female would be Hannah Teter


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

conformist. pah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Scott Stevens


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> my fav boardin lady for obv reasons



I think I said "Oh man..." at least 6 or 7 times after seeing this. Who is that? That might be the hottest thing ive seen, seriously, in the last year. Oh yeah, and if she's your girlfriend, I dont recommend posting another picture of her on here again. If she's not, then please post more if you can!!!!!! Danm.[/QUOTE]

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned her name yet.
It's Spencer O'Brien and she's pretty damn cute.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

*Hottest. Pro. Snowboarder. Chicks. EVER.
Gretchen Bleiler:*
















*Torah Bright, soooo pretty, too bad shes Mormon*
















*And Tara Dakides, super sexy as always*


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Most of you dimwit, one-track minded guys on here have only named women whom are hot. Not that any of them can't ride, but for a moment would you keep it in your pants and name a female snowboarder whom you actually admire that has nothing to do with the urge to bang her.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

scott stevens, torah bright


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Most of you dimwit, one-track minded guys on here have only named women whom are hot. Not that any of them can't ride, but for a moment would you keep it in your pants and name a female snowboarder whom you actually admire that has nothing to do with the urge to bang her.


don't be such a limp dick

WNBA fan too?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Most of you dimwit, one-track minded guys on here have only named women whom are hot. Not that any of them can't ride, but for a moment would you keep it in your pants and name a female snowboarder whom you actually admire that has nothing to do with the urge to bang her.


Yeah we're totally 'dimwits' for being attracted to hot snowboard chicks, whats wrong with us?!**end sarcasm**

CHILL bro, this is a fun topic, we're all just talking about riders we like and why; don't take it too seriously. Personally, I'd love a day on the hill (and off) with a hot female pro, and you have some soul-searching deep in the closet if you would'nt. :laugh: :cheeky4:


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

torstien horgmo (spelling?) is my fav rider. kid is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> conformist. pah!


you calling me a conformist? i have reasons for my favorites, T Rice because hes just pure amazement in the backcountry. I had never heard of him until i started using bluebird and looked him up. I like Jake and Stevie mainly for there parts in Forum or against em. And hannah teeter just cuz shes freakin hot. I havent heard many people name Jake in their top riders before.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> don't be such a limp dick
> WNBA fan too?


I'll get irritated when I want to and you can deal with all the drama...or anger that I dish out. So suck it.:cheeky4:



ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yeah we're totally 'dimwits' for being attracted to hot snowboard chicks, whats wrong with us?!**end sarcasm**
> 
> CHILL bro, this is a fun topic, we're all just talking about riders we like and why; don't take it too seriously. Personally, I'd love a day on the hill (and off) with a hot female pro, and you have some soul-searching deep in the closet if you would'nt. :laugh: :cheeky4:


You're not a dimwit for being attracted to hot snowboard chicks...people are dimwits for saying the reason their favorite snowboarder is --insert name here-- because they're hot... and then posting porn-like pictures. It's degrading whether you want to agree with it or not. And that's a whole other topic. 

Tell me to chill or call me a limp dick, doesn't matter. You're still encouraging that mindless support of slutiness. 

And no one has mentioned a female snowboarder based on skill/style yet.Perhaps I got the whole point of the thread wrong. I thought that one was to name their favorite snowboarder(s) based on skill or style...:dunno: 

This is a fun topic, but no matter what topic it's about, I'll start flamin' anyone when it comes to crap like this. It's just who I am. Deal with it. :cheeky4:






.................. sorry if this post does not have the epic harshness, or if it's not that polished. It's late.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I'll get irritated when I want to and you can deal with all the drama...or anger that I dish out. So suck it.:cheeky4:
> 
> You're not a dimwit for being attracted to hot snowboard chicks...people are dimwits for saying the reason their favorite snowboarder is --insert name here-- because they're hot... and then posting porn-like pictures. It's degrading whether you want to agree with it or not. And that's a whole other topic.
> 
> ...


*WOW.*:laugh:
A couple of things:
1. You definitely seem like someone who doesnt get laid and someone who is afraid of female sexuality.

2.Girls in bikinis or covering themselves or standing on a podium fully clothed with a trophy is hardly "porn like" or "slutty" as you say. And since theres no way you get laid regularly I naturally just figured you'd have a better grasp on porn and notice that you are just weird and wrong with that statement. Another FAIL on your part.

3.The thread is about people's fav snowboarders and why, don't hijack the thread with your beliefs, because nobody cares. We are straight men with a sex drive, so try to understand how girls like Gretchen Bleiler and Torah Bright have a different appeal than an average athlete to us. If you just want to talk about guys, thats ok It doesnt surprise anyone here, when you say you are going to "flame" posts, we understand, everything about your posts wreaks of "flamer", so to speak. Hmmm, since you're a tad obtuse, I'll make that simple for you: *You sound gay*. 

*Grow up, stop trying to police the internet, and get a modern take on life; your 1830s puritan values and obvious lack of success with women interest no one*


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

can't believe no one mentioned Celia Miller. she's so damn hot. can't land her tricks worth a damn, but she looks good falling, regardless. :cheeky4:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> can't believe no one mentioned Celia Miller. she's so damn hot. can't land her tricks worth a damn, but she looks good falling, regardless. :cheeky4:


Post a pic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

and

Celia miller image by fayecuneo on Photobucket


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

damn she's smokin!!!


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Simon Chamberlain has such a laid back style, its awesome.
Along with Joe Sexton and Scotty Vine from StepChild.
Stevie Bell also from Forum. And who can forget Eero Etalla*?
Scott Stevens and Jesse Burtner are pretty wild too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

These are all pretty predictable

Terje Haakonsen
Travis Rice
Nicolas Muller
Joe Sexton 
Simon Chamberlain
Pat Moore
Marie Francis Roy
Anyone that can find a different line or a hit that I couldn't see
People who are just stoked to be out on a board
Guys/Girls who will step up to a pretty ballsy hit or line
People who don't talk up shit they cant do and will just shut-up and ride

Heaps of others that I've forgotten


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> and
> 
> Celia miller image by fayecuneo on Photobucket


GORGEOUS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> GORGEOUS! :thumbsup:


Argreed - Stunner! :thumbsup:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Hands-down, no contest, my favorite rider is Jeremy Jones. And to that end, I have only one more word for you: DEEPER
Jeremy Jones' Deeper Trailer - A Snowboard Film | Video | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;220714 said:


> Hands-down, no contest, my favorite rider is Jeremy Jones. And to that end, I have only one more word for you: DEEPER
> Jeremy Jones' Deeper Trailer - A Snowboard Film | Video | Teton Gravity Research



Enough said :thumbsup:


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

avenged1985 said:


> scott stevens, torah bright


Jeremy Jones, and Travis Rice. 

Molly Aguirre is dope tho!


----------

